# Garageband Pan control problem



## tcat (Mar 9, 2008)

When I pan to the right, the volume drops to zero. I've checked all physical connections. I am in the Stereo mode. Has been happening since I started with GB. Help?:sigh:


----------



## i_dont_know (Feb 23, 2006)

are you connected to external speakers? If so it might a a MONO cord or adapter and it will only play in the left side.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you get sound out of both speakers when you pan to the right? What Mac do you have? Have you checked to make sure that the volume for the right side is turned up? The volume for each channel can be seperatly controlled.


----------

